# New Member



## JLittle1549 (Oct 18, 2015)

*How's it going everyone? I just wanted to thank you guys for letting me become a part of this community and I hope to spread my knowledge as well as learn as much as I can from each and every one of you. Have a great day and LIFT!!!!*


----------



## Riles (Oct 19, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Oct 19, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## bayou boy (Oct 20, 2015)

Welcome

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## luckyD (Oct 29, 2015)

welcome brother


----------



## XxBigTimexX (Oct 29, 2015)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## TitanTurowski (Oct 30, 2015)

New place is great


----------

